# What tape people use to protect hands when swinging stick, sword or tennis racket?



## Alan0354 (Aug 4, 2021)

Hi

I have a lot of problem peeling skin off on my thumb and fingers from swinging my cane to hit bags or air. This should be common with other people like tennis player or swinging sword or other weapon. I need suggestion what tape to buy to protect my hand and fingers. I am so sick of having to stop practicing for days when I tear my skin on my fingers!!!

Today, I was so mad I actually use electrical tape to get me through the session. It worked, but I am sure there are better tapes than electrical. I need advice.

Thanks


----------



## Blindside (Aug 4, 2021)

Anything that increases friction will increase blisters.  When I am doing heavy bag/tire work I actually use the smoothest rattan or nylon rod that I have.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 4, 2021)

I want to clarify, I meant taping my fingers, not on the cane.


----------



## CB Jones (Aug 4, 2021)

Some Major league baseball players believe  urinating on their hands prevent blisters.

Something to think about before asking for an autograph at the ballpark.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 5, 2021)

CB Jones said:


> Some Major league baseball players believe  urinating on their hands prevent blisters.
> 
> Something to think about before asking for an autograph at the ballpark.


Condies crystals.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 5, 2021)

Alan0354 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a lot of problem peeling skin off on my thumb and fingers from swinging my cane to hit bags or air. This should be common with other people like tennis player or swinging sword or other weapon. I need suggestion what tape to buy to protect my hand and fingers. I am so sick of having to stop practicing for days when I tear my skin on my fingers!!!
> 
> ...



Buy gloves.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 5, 2021)

I’ve never tried taping my hands. I prefer to gradually increase my training time until I’ve developed calluses on the affected spots. If you’ve already got blisters and don’t want to take time off training, I’d recommend wearing gloves for your stick practice until they heal. This has the added benefit of getting you used to the grip adjustments you might need while wearing gloves in the winter.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 5, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I’ve never tried taping my hands. I prefer to gradually increase my training time until I’ve developed calluses on the affected spots. If you’ve already got blisters and don’t want to take time off training, I’d recommend wearing gloves for your stick practice until they heal. This has the added benefit of getting you used to the grip adjustments you might need while wearing gloves in the winter.


That's an idea, you mean cloth gloves? I cannot see rubber utility gloves, rubber stick to the cane and rub my skin even more.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 5, 2021)

Alan0354 said:


> That's an idea, you mean cloth gloves? I cannot see rubber utility gloves, rubber stick to the cane and rub my skin even more.


Yep. Ideally gloves that you might wear during cool or cold weather, so that you're used to them if you ever have to defend yourself with your cane in the middle of winter.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 5, 2021)

Just bought this, will arrive tomorrow!

Amazon.com : CHARMICS 5 Pairs White Cotton Gloves for Dry Hands, Moisturizing Gloves Overnight, 23cm / 9 Inch Eczema Gloves, Washable SPA Gloves, Premium White Gloves Women and Men : Beauty


----------



## jayoliver00 (Aug 6, 2021)

Alan0354 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a lot of problem peeling skin off on my thumb and fingers from swinging my cane to hit bags or air. This should be common with other people like tennis player or swinging sword or other weapon. I need suggestion what tape to buy to protect my hand and fingers. I am so sick of having to stop practicing for days when I tear my skin on my fingers!!!
> 
> ...


 
Lol, you're using electrical tape?  They have athletic tape, even at the Dollar Tree.  For the equipment/cane, use hockey tape (which is too strong for your skin). 

But if you're sparring weapons, you'd want to buy a good pair of Lacrosse gloves, around $100; b/c if you get hit in the joints of your fingers, that can hurt constantly for over a year. Wear Muay Thai shin guards, kneepads, elbow pads too. I spar with a lot of weapons and I don't wish this year long pain on even my enemies. I'd rather get dropped with a head punch than the last joint injury. Before that, it was a shot to the ankle with a stick and it ached every time I walked until it warms up. Then when I sit to do work, it gets cold and will ache again when I get up. 3x worse when I was about to exercise. This lasted for 1.5 years.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 6, 2021)

jayoliver00 said:


> Lol, you're using electrical tape?  They have athletic tape, even at the Dollar Tree.  For the equipment/cane, use hockey tape (which is too strong for your skin).
> 
> But if you're sparring weapons, you'd want to buy a good pair of Lacrosse gloves, around $100; b/c if you get hit in the joints of your fingers, that can hurt constantly for over a year. Wear Muay Thai shin guards, kneepads, elbow pads too. I spar with a lot of weapons and I don't wish this year long pain on even my enemies. I'd rather get dropped with a head punch than the last joint injury. Before that, it was a shot to the ankle with a stick and it ached every time I walked until it warms up. Then when I sit to do work, it gets cold and will ache again when I get up. 3x worse when I was about to exercise. This lasted for 1.5 years.


Ha ha, that was out of desperation that day, I have some of the athletic tape since, it works. I did 4 sets of 7min rounds swinging with no problem at all. I am waiting for the cotton gloves to come in and see how good it is.

I don't spar, too old for that already, just practicing for self defense because there are a lot of attacks on older Asians.

Thanks


----------



## drop bear (Aug 6, 2021)

Alan0354 said:


> That's an idea, you mean cloth gloves? I cannot see rubber utility gloves, rubber stick to the cane and rub my skin even more.



I would have said a riggers style glove for pretty much the reason they use them. Which is to handle tools without getting blisters.


----------



## frank raud (Aug 6, 2021)

Alan0354 said:


> I don't spar, too old for that already, just practicing for self defense because there are a lot of attacks on older Asians



Most of the Dog Brothers I personally know (full contact stick fighters) are older than you.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 6, 2021)

frank raud said:


> Most of the Dog Brothers I personally know (full contact stick fighters) are older than you.


He is 68(?), there are maybe five active DBs fighting at that age.  Maybe.  I don't know about Europe but pretty sure I have a good handle on the US and Canada.  There are a fair amount of mid-50s though.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 6, 2021)

Blindside said:


> He is 68(?), there are maybe five active DBs fighting at that age.  Maybe.  I don't know about Europe but pretty sure I have a good handle on the US and Canada.  There are a fair amount of mid-50s though.


Yes, I am 68, big difference between 50s and 68!! I try to work hard and put in more hours, now my right knee is killing me, my left elbow is starting to give me problem. I have a lot of heart, just no body. I am putting in close to 7 hours a week for the last 4 months, I think I have to start cutting down!!!( I have been doing like 4 hours a week for years, just up the hours after adding stick fight).

Just a few years ago, I could squeeze a few reps of bench press 225lbs, now 185lbs!!!

I could swear my skin seems to get blisters easier as I get old, I am over 4 months into stick practice, how can I still have problem with blisters on my hands??


----------



## Oily Dragon (Aug 6, 2021)

Talcum powder acts as both lubricant and dry grip. 

If you watched the Olympics, they use it in all sorts of sports to prevent what you're experiencing.  Give it a try, it's cheap and non-toxic, but if you're concerned about talc there are other similar things like cornstarch, baking soda.  Anything that wicks moisture and coats the skin should do.


----------



## frank raud (Aug 6, 2021)

I thought he was in his 50's, my bad.  Do you know Sage dog? Of course you know Sled Dog.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 6, 2021)

I received the cotton gloves, it helps, but I feel the tape is a little better if the cane has rubber foam on the handle. The gloves stick to the foam better than the bare stick, so it rub on my skin more. The tape stick to my skin, so it has not choice but to slide on the stick. I survived 4 rounds with the tape today already.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Aug 6, 2021)

Alan0354 said:


> Ha ha, that was out of desperation that day, I have some of the athletic tape since, it works. I did 4 sets of 7min rounds swinging with no problem at all. I am waiting for the cotton gloves to come in and see how good it is.
> 
> I don't spar, too old for that already, just practicing for self defense because there are a lot of attacks on older Asians.
> 
> Thanks



You should spar though, but with foam weapons. Where do you live and how old are you? Look for Larping groups called Dagorhir. There are dudes in their 70's playing that and they're really good. 

The skills you'll develop is very realistic. These Larping people are just as good as FMA  dudes with their Escrima sticks. 

Also be careful on the type of cane you carry; depending on your City. You're not in San Francisco, are you? Like those massive, Irish Thorn or something, those are clearly weapons in some areas. I like the classic, old guy canes that are beige; carried by the Monopoly Geezer.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 6, 2021)

jayoliver00 said:


> You should spar though, but with foam weapons. Where do you live and how old are you? Look for Larping groups called Dagorhir. There are dudes in their 70's playing that and they're really good.
> 
> The skills you'll develop is very realistic. These Larping people are just as good as FMA  dudes with their Escrima sticks.
> 
> Also be careful on the type of cane you carry; depending on your City. You're not in San Francisco, are you? Like those massive, Irish Thorn or something, those are clearly weapons in some areas. I like the classic, old guy canes that are beige; carried by the Monopoly Geezer.


I live in Silicon Valley close to San Jose. I am 68.

These are my canes





#1 is for hitting the bag, #2 with foam handle and #3 with no foam. I modified the cane so they look innocent. They are United Cutlery Night Watchman cane, I cut the hook at the handle off. It's made of Nylon, about 20oz after cutting to this length.

Yeh, I know, They only want to throw the book on law abiding citizens, but they let the criminals out without bail.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Aug 6, 2021)

Alan0354 said:


> I live in Silicon Valley close to San Jose. I am 68.
> 
> These are my canes
> View attachment 27089
> ...



Ah, pretty close to SF. I used to live in the Bay Area of San Jose.  Smart move on the type of canes. Older Black dudes in the 'hood are known to carry canes for protection; to the point that thugs recognize them as a sign that these old cats are willing to get down so they may go onto another easier target. They carry those Irish Blackthorns:

Spray is still the best though and should be your 1st line of defense, IMO.  After that, cane.  I just bought a pack of 4 at Costco for $28.  2 compact & 2 fogger + 1 jogging holster. 









						IRISH BLACKTHORN WALKING STICK
					

The Blackthorn is found throughout Ireland and the British Isles, and it has been prized for centuries as a material for premium walking sticks. The most wel




					www.coldsteel.com


----------



## jayoliver00 (Aug 6, 2021)

Alan0354 said:


> I live in Silicon Valley close to San Jose. I am 68.
> .



This is what you may want to try out. Look at this pic with the kid on the left with the purple shield; his club is about the length of a cane (10-12 oz). It costs around $40-60 but you can make your own. They will have loaner weapons for people to tryout.

You are basically training weapons. It's foam and doesn't hurt, although bring some thick gloves as the handle (unpadded) can hurt if you get hit w/it by accident. Most of these kids are Nerds and are very nice; not looking to hurt grandpa  








There are groups in NorCal.  Photos -                          Norcalia - Northern California Foam Fighting (Sunnyvale, CA)                                                                                                           | Meetup


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 6, 2021)

jayoliver00 said:


> Ah, pretty close to SF. I used to live in the Bay Area of San Jose.  Smart move on the type of canes. Older Black dudes in the 'hood are known to carry canes for protection; to the point that thugs recognize them as a sign that these old cats are willing to get down so they may go onto another easier target. They carry those Irish Blackthorns:
> 
> Spray is still the best though and should be your 1st line of defense, IMO.  After that, cane.  I just bought a pack of 4 at Costco for $28.  2 compact & 2 fogger + 1 jogging holster.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I have pepper spray in my left pocket!!! And yes, I carry the cane in my hand, not touching the ground and make it obvious I am not using it for walking!!!

That Cold Steel blackthorn is a weapon!!! There's no question about that. I would never carry that out. This is how my canes originally look like, see how innocent looking I made them?!!

https://www.knifecenter.com/item/UC...se-premium-adjustable-walking-cane-39-overall


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Aug 7, 2021)

jayoliver00 said:


> You should spar though, but with foam weapons. Where do you live and how old are you? Look for Larping groups called Dagorhir. There are dudes in their 70's playing that and they're really good.
> 
> The skills you'll develop is very realistic. These Larping people are just as good as FMA dudes with their Escrima sticks.


LARPing is a lot of fun and good exercise and even has a bit of overlap with actual stick fighting skills, but there are important differences between LARP sparring and actual stick fighting. Being good at one does not make you good at the other.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 7, 2021)

I don't mind going to some school if it is in my area. Problem is what school to go to? I looked into Filipino arnis , but they do single hand, I really don't think it's that practical after practicing for close to 3 months. Their sticks are too light, and they use single hand swinging. I changed to two hands swinging after that so I can use a heavier cane. Maybe someone strong can swing a 20oz cane single hand effectively, I am not strong enough. Of cause I can twirl it like arnis, but it's slow. If I accidentally hit furniture during a fight, the stick definitely goes flying. All these reasons made me decided to go two hands like Katana to hit harder, hold onto the cane more secure. Then, the problem, where can I go to hone my skill that fight with 2 hands? I don't know of any style of stick fight that do that. Learning Katana is not the same, they are more into cutting than striking.

Maybe it still be useful to train in single hand arnis, but how useful? I heard of a school close by, but they are not open due to covid. I still question even arnis is fast, but hitting with a 6oz or 7oz stick, does it really have stopping power? I saw on youtube one video where they have competition, the two people just hitting each other non stop with very fast swing, nobody goes down, they just keep hitting each other and LANDED on each other over and over and they keep fighting. I did not even finish the video!!! Why do I want to learn something that won't drop the opponent in an all out competition?!! That really got me into 2 hands heavy sticks.


----------



## Blindside (Aug 7, 2021)

frank raud said:


> I thought he was in his 50's, my bad.  Do you know Sage dog? Of course you know Sled Dog.


Yes, and a 3rd would be Taz who is largely retired but jumped in again at the last Tribal.


----------



## frank raud (Aug 7, 2021)

Blindside said:


> Yes, and a 3rd would be Taz who is largely retired but jumped in again at the last Tribal.


I don't know Taz, the Dog Brothers I know are from Ottawa or Montreal, and I don't know them all. I was originally thinking of Chili Pepper Dog, but he's in his early 60's, maybe late 50's. Several others I know who are not full Dog Brothers yet are in their late 50's, early 60's.


----------



## jayoliver00 (Aug 7, 2021)

Tony Dismukes said:


> LARPing is a lot of fun and good exercise and even has a bit of overlap with actual stick fighting skills, but there are important differences between LARP sparring and actual stick fighting. Being good at one does not make you good at the other.



Have you tried both, extensively? I have, and spars this FMA instructor that runs his own school. He always comes to a sparring meet with a bag full of his propylene sparring weapons; but only 1 or 2 people want to play with weapons. With me using his weapons, that he's well used to, it was about 50/50 out of at least 20 exchanges.

My training is 15+ years of Muay Thai mostly + BJJ/MMA but only ~3years of Larping and nothing else formal for weapons. There are many Nerd Larpers that will beat me 70/100 times consecutively; despite my being much more athletic than them. The top 10% will beat me 80-90/100.  S

Larping is a real skill set as it's applying HEMA. It's not just Asians that know how to swing sticks and blades.


----------



## angelariz (Aug 17, 2021)

For sparring I use hockey gloves. For training, I have never used gloves. If you are getting that much friction it is a grip issue.


----------



## Alan0354 (Aug 17, 2021)

I almost recover already, I am swinging without the tape and slowly add up the sets.

Tape is THE BEST bar none in my case. cotton gloves doesn't work because it stick to the stick more than my hand, so it's still rubbing against my fingers. Using tape without pads is the best. It stick to the finger, so the stick is riding on the tape.

The best is to NOT swing to the point of breaking skin, tape before that stage, use just tape without padding to stick to the finger. Believe it or not, electrical tape do work, just a little stiff.

I don't want to go to thick gloves, I do want to train my skin to be tougher. Hopefully the worst has passed and I don't need anything anymore. definitely no hockey gloves. I am training for self defense, I cannot say "halt", let me put on my hockey glove before you attack me!!!  I never see a hockey glove, it must be huge and very sticky to hold onto the stick. Maybe that's the reason people don't lose their stick that often during matches. Losing the cane in self defense situation is very real. I even have a thread here on that. I need to practice how to hold onto the stick in all situations. This is real world, not a competition or a match that the worst it can be is losing the match. Actually at this point, I find swinging the stick is easier, learning to hold onto the stick when swing and miss, or hitting furniture accidentally in the surrounding and cause me to lose the cane is much harder.

Thanks


----------

